

Reddit co-founder Alexis Ohanian calls Google to talk privacy - sturdysquirrel
http://SaveYourPrivacyPolicy.org

======
at-fates-hands
"Google, Twitter, and Facebook are three of the biggest companies on the web
and they house a massive amount of information on their users. It's important
that users constantly remind them how much we care about our privacy."

Seriously? While I'm sure there are still some romantics out there who believe
this stuff, if you actually look at what a company does as opposed to what it
says in press releases, it couldn't be further from the above statement.

I'm more worried about the Google and Facebook then I am about the government
at this point.

